# Solved: xp themes



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

wondering if this goes under 'other software', but only way to find out is to post it....downloaded xpize for the goodies that come with it, such as changing the taskbar colors and about the zillion other themes that come with it....i also visited the 521 themes site and downloaded some of his stuff....the thing is, every time I reboot, my theme disappears (reverts, I guess is the better word) and my mail notification changes from notify to xp notify......

ideas?? thinking about uninstalling/reinstalling, but the truth is I really don't know that much about this app, and I would say that there is a very good chance taht I am missing a setting somewhere, a box along the lines of 'don't revert to previous desktop on reboot', but danged if I can find it.....

tia, 

v


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

What did you install ..... Link ??


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

somehow, someway, I knew you'd be the one to gallop to the rescue 

Installed http://xpero.msfn.org/?page=downloads, and got the themes from teh 521 site that you sent me....overall,I am extremely pleased with the effect, because it does precisely what I wanted it to do, namely change the color of the task bar, and make the tabs look all cool and stuff.....the only prob I got is when I reboot, it reverts to basic xp (which I detest enough to have gone w/classic until I saw your desktop) and reverts the new mail notification. No other notifications, just that one.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

btw the way, did not notice that there were multiple options on that download page....d/l ed the XPizev4_MCE.exe


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

If thats all you installed you should be fine. I've been using it for years with no problems. Are you running windows xp? home? pro? I suspect that the built in file protection is replacing your shell32.dll on reboot but can't say for sure. You should have a these folders and probably should check the two boxes. I disable windows file protection so mine doesn't change. You want to load on startup and save settings on shutdown. Also here is a support forum if you wanta check it out.

http://www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showforum=112


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

as wolfey would say, thanks a pickle, mate.....get back to you on this....let you know that status.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

still getting that issue....will fuddle with it for a few days, get back to you....think I need to actually rtfm here.....


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Reopening:

How about trying this (my method instead of using XPize): Look for "neowin uxtheme patcher" (first on google) and install that. Then go to deviantart, browse, "Skins & Themes" category, then "Visual Styles" under Windows Utilities way at the bottom.

Extract those to C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\whatever

Then double-click on the image to pop it up into the "display properties" dialog box.

(See image here: )



Ah well, it's blurry. But that icon is what I'm talking about.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

one other weird thing I've noticed is that my email isn't being auto delivered anymore....have to click 'send/receive' even tho it's set to receive every 5....stranger and stranger....

but dang if it don't look cool! will check that out, henry, and let you know. also that image never made it thru.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Good idea Henry,

There is a option to patch that dll when you first install Xpize. Maybe it didn't get checked for some reason. I believe it is the same file from Neowin that you are referring to.

We'll figure it out


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no big, like I said....I like tinkering with things, and this is purely visual, and we all know how much I like tinkering with THAT stuff....

whooops. was that out loud?

anyhow, it's a great app, and it's a great starting place for me to learn more about the shell. thanks to you both.


----------

